

Garry's Mod Lures Pirates to the Ban Hammer - powertower
http://www.vg247.com/2011/04/13/garrys-mod-lures-pirates-to-the-ban-hammer/

======
powertower
Summery: They put in a special error code that only shows up if you pirated
it. Then, when the pirates go to the valve forums to ask for support with this
error code, their accounts are banned.

